# Arterial Fibrillation (AF)



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

*Atrial Fibrillation (AF)*

Anyone suffer from it and what meds are you on please
Also have you ever had the electric shock treatment to rectify the rythym


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

My dad has it. 

He has had the electric shock treatment years ago and for a long time he was on warfarin (rat poison) and amiodarone for years. 

I'm not sure what meds he is on now as i am pretty sure you're not supposed to take amiodarone forever.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Anyone suffer from it and what meds are you on please
> Also have you ever had the electric shock treatment to rectify the rythym


Atrial Fibrillation?

My mum has it , has done about 10 years now. She is on a beta blocker (has changed over the years) and often Flecainide also warfarin (risk of blood clots when in AF) and a statins. She has been hospitalised a couple of times but they havent needed to shock her heart , she responds to drugs over time

(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flecainide)

Lots of forums for support some in the us and some on Facebook like this https://www.facebook.com/atrialfibrillation/ so just google and have a read . There is a specialist in Leeds if i recall and he has some really good info I'll try and find his name

Best advice I can give is to invest in one of these , it will help you identify when you go in and when you start to come out of AF its also really useful info for your doctor to see

https://www.alivecor.com/?gclid=Cj0...Y4q1j2jLsSMNHGbHhI8rGpK8oHHXfVZEaAvPVEALw_wcB

My mum find that magnesium can help you come out of AF so keeps coconut water on hand to drink if she goes into AF , also diet can help , she is trying gluten free with positive results but reducing sugar can help also


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Quite a common Heart Arrhythmia, usually medicated to prevent strokes.
Atenolol was a common betablocker to keep the heart rate below 90bpm along with 75mg Asprin daily to help thin the blood and prevent clots.
Amiodarone is usually used short term as it can cause lung problems and affect liver function, all usually monitored with regular blood samples.
Cardioversion (electric shock treatment) is usually only used for extremelly fast heart rates which don't resolve with medication
Also worth mentioning to get checked for diabetes and Hypertension (high blood pressure)
Which add to the risk of stroke with AF.
Best advice, "Don't Worry" it is easily managed and medicated by your GP


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry, yes, Atrial
That’s really helpful info guys much appreciate your help and will look into the monitor....thanks.
Had it about 5 years ago 150 beats per min sent to A&E but more recently it’s started again, 120 beats with missed beats too, Hospital have put me on a betablocker and apixaban blood thinner I won’t go on warfarin and suggested the electric shock treatment to get the heart rhythms back to normal but understand it does not work all the time especially if you have had it for some time.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've had it for about 4 years now and I'm nearly 52 so pretty young to have it. Reasonably fit and thought I was having asthma attacks so went to the docs and they called an ambulance thinking I was having a heart attack!! Turns out it was afib.

At first I used to go in and out of normal rhythm and afib. Saw the cardiologist and he said if I could live with it not to take anything, so that's what I did for around 9 months. I then found I was getting it more and more so I started on 1.25mg of bisoprolol beta blocker. It seemed to work for a while but I started to struggle a bit at work which being a postie was not good. I also noticed I never went back into normal rhythm I'm always in afib which apparently isn't a problem. I'm now on 5mg bisoprolol and this seems to work well for me. My heart rate seems to sit between 80-100 bpm afib which I cope with OK. Very very rarely short of breath or dizzy thankfully, even when I'm working which is fairly physical.

Never been offered cardioversion, probably wouldn't work anyway. The consultant also told me an ablation was unlikely to work as I've had it too long, so meds all the way for me! No blood thinners needed yet but that will change as I get older.

It does impact on certain things physically. If I do anything high cardio then I'm screwed after a very short period of time but I don't give it much thought other than avoiding things like caffeine. I did ask the consultant if there was a reason why I've got it and he said its purely bad luck. Ive used the Kardia app for a few years and it's very good, I like to be able to keep an eye on things.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Be aware that some underlying health problems can cause AF as a side effect of your heart having to work harder. Also there is the genetic factor: luck basically.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

ollienoclue said:


> Be aware that some underlying health problems can cause AF as a side effect of your heart having to work harder. Also there is the genetic factor: luck basically.


Yep agree with what you are saying. Had a full mot, nothing at all found so just lucky!

I'd rather have it diagnosed though than walking around a ticking time bomb with the stroke risk.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

5hanks to everyone for all this very useful information, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the chap from York who does very informative videos , think he is also on Facebook


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Very sorry too hear this Dave.Probably the amount your spending on detailing stuff,is sending your heart rate up (Only joking)


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Very sorry too hear this Dave.Probably the amount your spending on detailing stuff,is sending your heart rate up (Only joking)


:lol::lol: too right mate


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

My best mates parents, both in their mid 80s, have at different times, had cardioversion, treatment, among others, for AF.
Both said it was painless and neither had complications as a result. Overall it took longer to be monitored in recovery after, before being discharged, than it did to perform the procedure.
They both have different conditions that required treatment and it appears that there are different ways of tackling the same symptoms and that cardioversion is not always the best treatment.
As a result, one now takes beta blockers which appear to translate into some lethargy but that, I am told, is preferable to the AF.
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

My mom had a cardioversion in December last year, while we were waiting for her to be admitted quite a few people around us were on their 2nd go as it had not worked the first time, touch wood my mom has been fine, apparently the first 6 months after having it done can be touchy 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

